# Truma Ultraheat - Fuse keeps blowing



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

I have been testing out "bit n pieces" on our MH all week and I have noticed the fuse keeps blowing (3 tims already) on the heater.

The fuse that was in originally (and was already blown) was a 5amp. Is this the correct rating? If so any idea as to why it would keep blowing?

Thanks in advance,
Ian


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi,
> I have been testing out "bit n pieces" on our MH all week and I have noticed the fuse keeps blowing (3 tims already) on the heater.
> The fuse that was in originally (and was already blown) was a 5amp. Is this the correct rating? If so any idea as to why it would keep blowing?
> Thanks in advance,
> Ian


Sorry, dont know, but Ian or Glenn will, they will be back on Monday afternoon from the NEC, please feel free to give them a call.

Peter


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Ian 
the manual gives 3 settings
500 W: 2,2 A
1000 W: 4,5 A
2000 W: 8,5 A

If this is the same as your unit and you have it on full power then it will blow a 5a fuse

The installation manual states Connect to the mains supply via the 150 cm long silicone
cable by means of a fuse-protected line of at least 10 A (better
16 A).
Hope this helps
Alan H


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Fatalhud said:


> Hi Ian
> the manual gives 3 settings
> 500 W: 2,2 A
> 1000 W: 4,5 A
> ...


Hiya, that will be the problem then.

MANY THANKS for the info, much appreciated - I have some 13a I will try later.

CHEERS


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Careful Ian. 8O

I THINK (which means don't take my word for it!!!) it should be a 10 amp fuse, and I also think it's a different sort of fuse to the usual household type.

I would check with someone who really knows before setting your new van on fire!! 8O 8O 8O

Dave


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Just checked my one, its a 10amp in the space heater and a 5 amp on the water heater.

The problem I have is my breaker keeps tripping out when it on full chat, which is a pain as it cuts the charger / fridge etc (And always seems to happen in the middle of the night so when you get up you are bloody freezing, your freezer has defrosted and your battery is flat!!!!), and I have now just found out why - it is linked into a *6 amp* MCB which according to the stickers on the control box controls
fridge/charger/heater/water - no wonder it keeps cutting out. The one next to it is 10amp and only runs the sockets!!! This is the way is has come from new as the stickers are all perfect.

Is it just me or does anyone else think the water heater should be in the socket one instead?


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi 
had same problem, mine was fitted with 5 amp from factory, it kept blowing, just assumed that it was factory, fit it was correct one. truma and autocruise/swift both said it should be 10 amp, no problem now but still keep a few spares just in case.

tom


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Dave the figures I quoted in my post were cut and pasted from the Truma manual(it was them suggesting 16a)

I Agree though that 10a should be ok as unit should be running at about 8.7a on 2kw

There is a chance of a fatigue blow with prolonged use

A 13a plug top fuse may not fit 
you may find the fuse could be a 20mm glass type

If all else fails 6" nail always works    

Alan H


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

I was fooled by the stickers on the consumer unit, removed the cover and the heater is coming from the sockets 10amp supply RCD - it was the stickers that were wrong, used a sharp knife to cut out "heater" and placed it where it should be. 

Now to try to work out why the 6amp keeps tripping with prolonged use of the heater given the fact it only runs the charger, water heater & fridge - will need to dig out the books to check the combined current draw. The cupboard does gets a bit warm inside when using the heater - will this make the breaker easier to trip?


----------

